# 16" -vs- 20" Offset Smoker Comparison



## ejwash (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello All,

New to forum, and, about to purchase an offset smoker. Grilling on a Weber Genesis II 3-burner at present.

I'm set on a wood-burner, rather than pellet, because of the fire-management aspect of the craft. I was into Dutch Oven cooking some years back, and never considered any of the process as "work". So, a wood-burner it is.

The main reason I'm trying to decide between a 16", and a 20" is cooking capacity - not budget, not space. A majority of the time, I'll be smoking for just the wife and I. There are the occasional house guests. We don't throw big parties, no more than six, maybe eight guests at the most, and only once, or twice a year. Considering my needs, serving-wise, does a 16" suffice? Are there considerations to size, between a 16" and a 20" beyond grill area? I know the firebox is smaller on the 16", but don't see any big deal in shortening split wood with my bandsaw. I really don't see how a smaller interior would make a difference in the overall results of smoking other than the size of the product being smoked. Is there an advantage to having more volume around the product?

Looking at the Yoder Cheyenne (16") and the Loaded Wichita (20"). Why Yoder? There's a grill merchant a couple of hours from me.

Thanks in advance for your input!

EJ


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2017)

EJ, evening....  If you have concerns about needing to cook too much food, I often start the smoke and finish in the kitchen oven..  Turkeys, prime ribs roasts, pork butts.....   For me, it's just easier to set the temp and walk away after the initial smoke...

So, it boils down to personal preference...   The charcoal basket might be a good addition...  fire up the briquettes and add chunks of flavor wood..    Smoking meats etc. is such a personal experience it's difficult at best to make suggestions... 













2 cents.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 22, 2017





   Dave


----------



## ejwash (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey Dave,

Thanks for the input!

Considering our entertaining lifestyle, I just can't see needing the area a 20" smoker would provide. I feel that I'd be using no more than half of it's capacity most of the time. The question is, does a 20" perform better than a 16", no matter how much (or little) product you're smoking?

EJ


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 23, 2017)

Go with the bigger smoker it will give you room to spread out.
You want to smoke a pan of beans or something, the extra room will come in handy.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2017)

EJWash said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> ...


EJ, morning...   Sorry, I can't make a judgement on performance...   All things being equal, they "should" perform the same...  BTU's in... heat loss through the skin...  airflow consistent....   No air leaks at doors, joints etc...    You should get great results...

Wish I had something more definitive....  I hope the unit is "air tight"...   If not, that's the first "to do" on your list...   There are many sealant methods available..   An air tight smoker makes a Happy Pitmaster....      Once you learn the smoker's oddities, life will be good, regardless of the smoker you choose...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2017)

I would go with the bigger smoker.

At some point you may wish you had more room.

I have a 36 Lang & if I would have had the space on my patio I would have bought the 48.

Al


----------



## ejwash (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorta knew if I had posted that if I were choosing between a 20" and a 24", I'd get feedback to go with the 24". Or, if between a 24" and a 30", it'd be recommended that I go with the 30", and so on. Pretty soon, I'll need to replace my F-250 with an F-350 to tow my smoker around! LOL!

Other than grill area, are there any smoking advantages to a 20", over a 16"?

EJ


----------



## cornman (Jun 23, 2017)

EJ, as a newer smoker, I have to agree with most of the other posts.  I bought a 14.5 WSM and love it, but I wish I would have bought the next size up.  Having an extra few square inches here and there is nice for certain smokes.  My two cents...good luck with whatever you go with.


----------



## kam59 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have cooked on offsets most my adult life EJ. I will say this that the larger the offset the more stable they are to operate and the difference between 16" and 20" is really not enough to think about so I would be all over the 20". My favorite sized back yard offset is a 24" x 48" because it affords you maneuverability of your meat if need be.

I often tell folks my big cooker Bahama Mama can cook a 300 lb. pig or 17 briskets but I have no problem firing her up for a rack of ribs or just one brisket.

My point is give yourself room to grow because before long you will most likely be wishing you had the grate space if you stick with cooking. :)


----------



## ejwash (Jun 23, 2017)

Great info, Kam! Thank you.

So, if I have it correct, not much difference in running a 16", as opposed to the 20". Although, you would have a difference between a 16", and a 24", is that correct?

Another consideration I have is the location of the smoker. My home lot slopes, and I have a walkout basement. Ideally, the smoker will be located on my upper deck, which means that I have to get it up a flight of stairs. A 16" smokers come-in around 320-350lbs. 24" smokers push 600lbs, plus. I'm in a rural retirement area, which means help is pretty limited. Another reason I'm leaning towards a 16".

EJ


----------



## kam59 (Jun 23, 2017)

Look at the weight between 16" and 20". If you feel comfortable with the 20" weight I recommend you go with it. 16" cookers just leave you wanting more. But if there is a significant difference then go with what you are comfortable with. :)


----------



## ejwash (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep. Thanks.

16" - 320-350lbs

24" - 600+

Appreciate the insight.

EJ


----------



## joe black (Jun 23, 2017)

I can't imagine much difference in the overall performance.  As far as loading meat is concerned, I would definitely suggest the 20".  Ribs would go front to back, chickens or butts could be placed two, front to back, etc.  There's always room for growth or for that occasional time when you need to cook for more folks.  In your retirement community, when they start to smell smoke, it will be like a bunch of sharks with blood in the water.  You will have more onlookers than you can imagine.

As far as weight is concerned, all you need is a couple of friends and a couple of 2x6's to slide it up the stairs.  After all it only needs to be done once.  You're not going to move it every week.  Have you considered using it at the lower level.  It would also be easier to handle fuel.

Good luck and good smoking.  Let us see some pics after you have it in place.    :grilling_smilie:


----------

